# Chuyên phân phối Máy điều hòa treo tường DAIKIN bán giá sỉ rẻ nhất cho mọi khách hàng



## vinhphat (3/5/22)

So với các sản phẩm hiện đang có mặt trên thị trường thì dòng *Máy lạnh treo tường DAIKIN* đang chiếm ưu thế và dẫn đầu TOP 1 cho những không gian cần thẩm mỹ và sang trọng như NHÀ Ở, NHÀ PHỐ, BIỆT THỰ, VILLA, CHUNG CƯ CAO CẤP............qua đó thể hiện đẳng cấp và sự sang chảnh của người dùng

♣ Có thể bạn cần: Máy điều hòa cassette âm trần thiết kế nhỏ gọn, phù hợp với kiến trúc hiện đại






♣ Chi tiết về Máy lạnh treo tường DAIKIN hiện có tại công ty chúng tôi như sau:


Máy lạnh treo tường DAIKIN Model FTKY Inverter R32 có công suất từ 1-3HP với giá thành từ 11.900.000-33.300.000đ/bộ
Máy lạnh treo tường DAIKIN Model FTV mono R32 có công suất từ 1-2.5HP với giá thành từ 7.200.000-19.500.000đ/bộ
Máy lạnh treo tường DAIKIN Model FTC & FTF Inverter R32 có công suất từ 1-2.5HP với giá thành từ 7.600.000-20.400.000đ/bộ
Máy lạnh treo tường DAIKIN Model FTKA & FTKB Inverter R32 có công suất từ 1-3HP với giá thành từ 9.200.000-23.900.000đ/bộ
Máy lạnh treo tường DAIKIN Model FTKC Inverter R32 có công suất từ 1-3HP với giá thành từ 9.700.000-28.600.000đ/bộ
Máy lạnh treo tường DAIKIN Model FTKZ Inverter R32 có công suất từ 1-3HP với giá thành từ 15.000.000-40.900.000đ/bộ

♦ Ưu điểm:


Hàng nhập khẩu THÁI LAN hoặc MALAYSIA
Dòng thường (mono) và dòng tiết kiệm điện (Inverter)
Bảo hành chính hãng 01 năm cho DL & 05 năm cho MN
Môi chất lạnh sử dụng R32 & R410a
Hàng chính hãng 100%, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện
◊ Chi tiết cho sản phẩm Máy lạnh treo tường DAIKIN tại LINKS bên: Treo tường Daikin | Các danh mục sản phẩm | CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH VĨNH PHÁT
◊ Cần xem những Tin Tức chúng tôi cập nhật hàng ngày xem nhanh ở Links bên: Tin tức | CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH VĨNH PHÁT






➤ *Tin mới*:
*
Các thương hiệu điều hòa Multi nổi tiếng nhất hiện nay
3 mẫu điều hòa tủ đứng Samsung inverter tiết kiệm điện – R410a đáng để đầu tư
Cẩm nang về điều hòa âm trần cassette DAIKIN & điều hòa âm trần cassette PANASONIC*

⇒ Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn chuyên lắp đặt âm tường – đi âm đường ống đồng máy lạnh cho các công trình nhà mới xây đang là dịch vụ được nhiều khách hàng ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay. Vì nó giúp cho căn nhà mới xây của bạn mang tính thẩm mỹ cao, giúp hạn chế tối đa sự hao mòn, xuống cấp của đường ống dẫn Gas máy lạnh
➡ Chi tiết mua hàng LH: *0919.560.091* – *0914.174.679* – *02866.599.278* hỗ trợ 24/7
♦ Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn có các dòng máy MULTI thương hiệu khác như: *MÁY LẠNH MULTI LG* - *MÁY LẠNH MULTI MITSUBISHI HEAVY* - *MÁY LẠNH MULTI DAIKIN*
♣ Xem các Model – giá thành – công suất lạnh – diện tích sử dụng và thông số kỹ thuật Máy lạnh của thương hiệu này tại: Máy lạnh DAIKIN
➤ Qúy khách đang cần lắp máy lạnh nhưng cần phân vân chưa biết nên chọn dòng nào nên tham khảo bài viết: *Lựa chọn công suất máy lạnh phù hợp với diện tích không gian*


----------

